# There is always hope



## Terri (Dec 19, 2006)

I saw this and just had to photograph it, I think it is very symbolic. It made me feel that there is always hope that we can return from our darkest days.

Jasmin


----------



## Terri (Dec 19, 2006)

I took this photograph a while back, it reminds me to focus on the positive.

Jasmin


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Thanks Jas, the first is really beautiful. The nice thing is that even the dark things in that picture are not horrid, just dark.


----------

